# I've had to put my horse on loan due to chronic illness, need support.



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_Strong hugs sent your way...._
Not feeling well can be exhausting....

As for your horse.....you have _*not*_ abandoned him.
You sought out a place where he can be cared for and given attention right now you find very difficult to do.
Go see him, check on him and don't just go by what is shared but by _what you see_ and know of the animal.
Go unannounced, just drop in....
You will know in a instant if he needs to leave or is OK to stay...
Make sure all his paperwork is in order _to protect you._
Contracts I hope were written and signed by all parties. If this is a minor who is riding him paperwork signed by the parent/guardian....
*Remember, he is still your horse.*
If when you see him you don't like how something is being done or looks,_ speak up!_
If in doubt he is being well taken care of....pull him out of their and find a boarding barn to put him in so his daily care needs are met. Then figure out what to do about his grooming and riding activities...
Your horse can be a couch potato for months and be fine....

Continue to search for a cause for your problem, get on medication or treatment program and get healthy again.
Feel better. Hope you find the answers soon.
:runninghorse2:.....
_jmo..._


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

speedy da fish said:


> I am having constant tests and appointments but its a very slow process, I think Fibromyalgia but doctors are hesitant to diagnose because of my age (I'm 25). I have an MRI on the 15th and it's going from there really. QUOTE]
> I have a friend who was FINALLY diagnosed with that condition. It took her at least a couple of years. Keep after those doctors. You have to be your own advocate most of the time. Anyway, my friend is now on medication and doing 1000% better. Think positive!!!!!!
> Take care of yourself. Go visit your boy. Don't be afraid to voice any concerns. Look forward to the day he comes home.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I feel for you. One of my best friends was diagnosed with FM at the age of 27, because her doctors refused to believe she was old enough to have it for YEARS before that. Keep after the doctors until you get an answer. I wish you peace and healing.


----------



## k9kenai (Jul 1, 2017)

Many hugs to you, speedy. Keep pushing your doctors. I was diagnosed with fibro at 14 and later Behcet's Disease at 16. Don't let them tell you your age plays a factor! If necessary find a new doctor. I ended up having to go to a rheumatologist to finally be diagnosed correctly. Once they diagnose you they can start you on a treatment plan to get you feeling better.

It sounds like you did right by Will and it sounds like he is in a good place. He is still your horse, he is just going on vacation for a bit to make a little girl happy for a few months.  Keep checking in with them and go visit every now and then. Make sure you keep in contact with the girl's parents and that you have paperwork and pictures of Will to prove he is yours if anything ever did happen. I would also keep in contact with whatever vet/farrier is working with them if it is not your regular vet/farrier so you have another pair of eyes and ears that can keep an eye on him and let you know if there is any foulness afoot. But so far it sounds like he is in a great place! 

Feel free to PM me if you want to talk about the fibro or anything else.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Thank you all so so much for your kind words, they mean the world to me. The girl sent me pictures of him all tacked up and ready to go on a hack yesterday which was nice. I think he is going to get hacked out every day which is what he loves most, so I am happy. Of course, I'll have niggles but I'll keep visiting and voicing concerns if needs be.

k9kenai - Thank you  I have had symptoms since childhood also which is making this so hard to explain as it has become normality for me. It wasn't until I had to adult for myself, that it's become a major problem. I am seeing a rheumatologist who referred me to yet more blood tests and an MRI but have a follow up appointment next month.

horselovinguy - Yes contracts were signed with witnesses. I will be contacting the Arab Horse Society, who he is registered with to inform them too. I've made sure that he is as legally protected as he can possibly be and the place he's at is only a 40 min drive away and that was with a trailer so probably even less in my car. So, I'm going to do everything I can to make sure that he is okay.

I have Twinkle, a retired riding school pony that lives out in my field at home for pony cuddles whenever I need them <3

Thanks again guys inkunicorn:


----------

